#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Flare Gas Recovery Ideas

## Mohamed

In oil and gas industry there is a large amount of gas going to flare system and many researches and ideas on how to reuse this gas ,reduction in gas flaring or get benefit from from flare system energy , i hope if any one have any ideas , experience or researches papers in this filed can share it with us







See More: Flare Gas Recovery Ideas

----------


## f81aa

Hi Mohamed:

I am sharing "Flare Gas Recovery in Oil and Gas Refineries" by O. Zadakbar, A. Vatani and K. Karimpour. The download link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I hope its useful.

Regards

----------


## Mohamed

> Hi Mohamed:
> 
> I am sharing "Flare Gas Recovery in Oil and Gas Refineries" by O. Zadakbar, A. Vatani and K. Karimpour. The download link is:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very thanks brother for your sharing , i already found this papers shared before in the forum and i read and it very interested  , but i ask if there is variety of suggestion, options or experiences in the field of flare gas reuse , to can chose the more suitable of my case  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

[h=Gas Flaring Wastes Resources, Pollutes Atmosphere]1[/h]                                                                                                                                                                            
A gas flare burns off the natural gas released during the oil extraction process.
Every  year, the oil industry burns off up to 170 billion cubic meters of  natural gas released in the oil extraction process, according to a new **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  commissioned by the World Bank. The practice, known as gas flaring, not  only harms the environment by emitting some 400 million tons of carbon  dioxide globally, but is also wasteful of a cleaner energy source, the  gas itself, notes Bent Svensson, manager of the Banks **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  partnership. In Africa alone about 40 billion cubic meters of gas are  burned every year, which if put to use could generate half of the  electricity needed in that continent, he says.  
When crude oil  is brought to the surface from deep inside the earth, gas associated  with the extraction frequently surfaces as well. Rather than simply  burning it off, the World Bank supports exploiting the resource by  either injecting it into the ground for reuse in oil production,  converting it to liquid natural gas, transporting it via pipelines, or  tapping it to generate electricity on-site. If the estimated 170 billion  cubic meters of natural gas burned off in 2006 had been sold on the  U.S. market, it would have been worth $40 billion, or 27 percent of U.S.  natural gas consumption, the report notes. But in remote areas that  lack infrastructure and are far from potential consumers, gas flaring  may still be the most economical option.  
The study, which  examined data collected from 1995 through 2006, is the first of its kind  to use satellite images of flaring sites. In the past, the only way to  track gas flaring was through official estimates, but now those days  are over, notes lead author Christopher Elvidge, a scientist with the  U.S. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. These independent  figures should help governments and companies alike to get a better  sense of how much gas they are actually flaring.  Twenty-two countries have increased gas flaring in the past 12 years,  according to the report. Russia and Nigeria appear to be the worst  offenders, responsible for roughly one-third and one-sixth of global gas  flaring, respectively. Nine countries have had fairly stable gas  flaring over the past 12 years, and 16 countries have decreased flaring  in that timeamong them Argentina, India, Nigeria, Norway, Syria, and  the United Arab Emirates.

----------


## Mohamed

*Air Emissions Reduction and Zero Flaring and Venting*
Preview                                              *Abstract* 
*Gas Processing Facility (GPF) project achieved Zero flaring.* 
                       1.7million standard cubic feet per day (41.65 tons) gas recovered thru Vapor Recovery System and protect the environment by reducing;

                       CO2 : 3,924 tons/yr
                       CO:    123.6 tons/yr
                       NOx:  21.6 tons/yrs
                       &#216;   Total gas recovered:  612  million standard cubic feet  per year
                       &#216;   Revenue saving: 835,380 US$ /year

*Vapor  Recovery Unit  (VRU):* 
                       Under this unit, gases from the Tertiary Ethyl Glycol (TEG)Dehydration package and vents from compressors dry gas seals are recovered/ captured and compressed in the VRU and then sent to the suction for the main gas compressor for reuse instead of going to flare
                       Gas Processing Project (GPF) at Zakum complex  is a new gas treatment platform that will augment the existing gas processing capacity of the Zakum West Super Complex. It will increase the associated gas production from Zakum oilfield.  The beauty of this project is  that ADMA has employed the Zero flaring policy. There will be no flaring at all at this platform. This is one of the unique project of its nature in the ADNOC group of companies, even in Emirates and could be in the whole middle east where is there would be NO flaring. We have designed flare as well in this project but that would be used only for emergencies. 
                       GPF is a stand alone platform with independent utilities and support facilities. The GPF platform is 67.5 meter in length and 43 meters in width. GPF is located at Zakum oilfield, offshore facility about 65 kilometer Northwest of Abu Dhabi. This platform has three main decks, cellar, mezzanine and main. The flare structure consists of a 120 meter long flare bridge with  a 80m above sea level angled boom. The distance from the flare tip to the GPF platform  is150 m.
                       There will not be any flaring during normal operation of the GPF, as Zero flaring technology is installed. Hydrocarbon from the GPF platform will be recovered using a Vapour Recovery Unit (VRU) facility. Flaring will only be undertaken during emergency conditions.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*Global Gas Flaring Reduction*
*Mexico Achieves Significant Drop in Flaring Volumes*
Mexico  has made significant strides in reducing flaring in the last two years,  a 66% drop in overall volumes. This is largely the result of an  important collaborative effort between the Secretary of Energy, Pemex,  the regulators, GGFR and other stakeholders.
During the 1Q of 2012  GGFR was invited to present at two events organized by the National  Hydrocarbon Commission (CNH). GGFR spoke at the first forum on  hydrocarbon measurement, which included discussions on key challenges of  flare and vent measurement; at the second event, GGFR presented lessons  learned from international best practices on policy and regulations,  delivered within a hearing organized by the CNH, entitled Moving  Towards a Second Generation of Flaring Policy and Regulation in Mexico.
The  2012 work program has been prepared and discussed with Pemex and CNH,  and includes activities to support Pemex identify and assess gas  utilization options and practices to help improve flare and vent  measurement.
During the meetings, Pemex confirmed its commitment  to continue reducing flared gas and mentioned some of the main remaining  challenges, including: keeping levels of flaring down while sustaining  oil production; planning and prioritization of gas recovery investments;  complying and reporting on flare and vent regulations.
*GGFR-European Bank Study Assesses Flaring, Venting in 100 Oil Sites*
Jointly  with the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD), GGFR  is co-managing a one-million Euro study entitled Associated Petroleum  Gas Flaring Study for Russia, Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan and Azerbaijan.
Within  the framework of this study, consultants have reviewed and analyzed the  flaring situation in these countries, and have assessed venting and  flaring in about 100 oil sites across the four countries.
The  project team plans to meet with representatives of companies identified  by the study to seek their co-operation and further understanding of the  viability of selected gas utilization projects.
Next steps will  include the development of a number of bankable projects, and the  dissemination of the studys results through a number of workshops in  participating countries.

*GGFR Supports Indonesias Drafting of Regulation*
The  GGFR is supporting Indonesias Directorate General for Oil and Gas (DG  MIGAS) with the drafting of regulations on flare and vent management in  upstream oil and gas operations. The conceptual basis for this work will  be the recommendations of a GGFR-sponsored study on International  Practices in Flaring and Venting Policy and Regulation and their  Adaptation for Indonesia.
As part of the action plan, a  methodology for economic assessment of associated gas utilization  projects will be tested on two representative projects with  participation of experts from both GGFR and DG MIGAS. The methodology  will be used both as a basis for incentivizing gas utilization or for  granting temporary flaring permits. This exercise will also serve to  fine-tune the methodology for Indonesian application as well as increase  the regulators technical capacities.
The GGFR is also  participating in a Gas Development Master Plan jointly with another  World Bank team. This work is being championed by Bappenas.

*Kuwait Defines Technical Limit to Flaring Reduction*
KOC  has undertaken a vast program of gas flaring reduction since 2006. They  are now reaching a very low level of flaring within their facilities  (around 1.5% of the gas produced according to their reporting) and  require GGFR support to reduce flaring even further, below 1% of the gas  produced if possible, and also to help define a technical limit to  flaring reduction. A mission was organized in March 2012 to address  these questions.
A team, consisting of a GGFR representative and a  consultant, spent a week visiting KOC facilities, interviewing  management and other staff, and reviewing KOCs performance in terms of  gas flaring reduction. The mission confirmed KOCs impressive  performance in terms of gas flaring reduction, based upon a strong  commitment of the management, vast investments in the facilities, and  also a policy of increasing staff awareness toward the importance of  flaring reduction and gas utilization.
KOC has invested billions  of dollars in facilities to collect, treat and compress the gas and make  it available to end users (KNPC for refineries, MEW for power  generation, Equate for petrochemicals). These investments also aim at  avoiding bottlenecks and developing redundancy in case of facilities  upset. More of these investments are to come.
The awareness of  operational staff to avoiding flaring as much as possible is also a key  success factor, as well as close cooperation and communication along the  value chain -from the well head to the end user- in order to avoid  flaring even in case of facilities breakdowns along the chain.
The  team made recommendations to help further reduce flaring and to define a  technical limit to what is realistically feasible. The GGFR team now  plans to meet with Kuwait Gulf Oil Company to discuss the scope of work  in the Divided Zone, and start work on gas flaring regulations.
During  the March mission, an official ceremony was also organized to celebrate  Kuwaits official signature of the GGFR Agreements which resulted in  extensive press coverage.
*Nigeria Assesses Small-scale Opportunities for Gas Utilization*
The  GGFR 2012 work program in Nigeria focuses on the preparation of a  Global Environment Facility (GEF)-funded project which will be submitted  to the World Banks Board for approval early 2013. This includes  securing the necessary co-financing and flare gas sources from the IOCs  operating in Nigeria, and potentially from other financial sources such  as the European Union.
The GEF project is a feasibility study that  will identify the technical, financial and market requirements for  commercial projects using small volumes of currently flared gas to  deliver energy products such as electricity, LPG and CNG to local  communities. The project will not only look at power generation, but  also at opportunities for supplying cleaner, affordable cooking and  transport fuels. The project has three key components: technology  identification and technical/commercial feasibility; development of a  viable business plan, market assessment and provision of transactional  advice; strengthening State government support capabilities for the  development of small-scale gas utilization projects.
The outcome  of these components will be the project definition, including detailed  engineering design and related market assessment demonstrating the  commercial viability of a pilot demonstration project. The success of  this project will be defined by its ability to facilitate investments by  private or other investors in the demonstration facility. Subsequently,  it is hoped that other similar projects will be undertaken once the  demo facility has proven the viability of the model.
The FGN is in  the process of developing the National Gas Supply and Pricing Policy  for the domestic market. To implement economic viable gas utilization  projects the pricing of the gas has to accommodate also for small-scale  projects. The GGFR team will engage in its regulatory and policy work to  foster an enabling investment environment by discussing with the  government a pricing category for domestic gas utilization which  reflects the use of associated gas for small-scale projects.
Furthermore,  GGFR will continue to participate in and facilitate the Nigeria Flare  Reduction Committee (NFRC), assuming a renewed mandate from the Minister  of Petroleum Resources will be forthcoming. A meeting of the NFRC was  held on April 4, 2012, to discuss the Terms of Reference to propose to  the Minister for continued NFRC activity, and to discuss provision of  data on the current status of the operators associated gas utilization  projects.

----------


## Mohamed

[h=GGFR Partners Cut Flaring, Use Gas to Electrify Homes]1[/h]For years, the MBoundi field, the largest slice of the Italian oil  major Enis production in the countryabout 37,000 barrels a daywas  dotted with gas flares. But now, instead of being wasted, much of that  gas is piped to a 350 megawatt gas-to-power project that feeds two power  plants. The initiative has reduced greenhouse gas emissions and  increased access to electricity for some 300,000 people. We are  conscious of the important challenge of reducing gas flaring and  venting, said Andr Loemba, Congos Minister of Hydrocarbons. Thats  why the Ministry of Hydrocarbons and other agencies have initiated  various actions to increase the utilization of associated gas. To  underline its commitment to gas flaring reduction, the Republic of Congo  recently joined the Global Gas Flaring Reduction partnership (GGFR), a  public-private initiative led by the World Bank. The GGFR facilitates  and supports national efforts like this one to use currently flared gas.  It does this by promoting effective regulatory frameworks and tackling  the constraints on gas utilization, such as insufficient infrastructure  and poor access to local and international energy markets, particularly  in developing countries.
In  2007, Congos government issued a zero gas flaring decree which set a  plan for operators to propose solutions to reduce gas flaring over a  five-year timeframe and impose penalties for non-compliance. The  estimated gas flaring rate in 2010 was approximately two billion cubic  meters. With Congo joining the GGFR, its government is serving notice  that it aims to bring that rate down through more concerted action like  that at MBoundi.
Many oil producers are achieving results like  Congos. Azerbaijans national oil company has cut flaring by nearly  half in just two years. In the Persian Gulf, Qatar Petroleum and Maersk  have worked to capture 180 million cubic feet of gas per day for  electricity. Mexico has cut flaring by two-thirds in two years, and  Kuwait is flaring only one percent of gas associated with its oil  production operations. Over the past six years, flaring of gas  associated with oil production has dropped by 20% worldwide: from 172  billion cubic meters in 2005 to 140 bcm in 2011, according to latest  data from satellite estimates. This cut translates into the prevention  of 274 million tons of CO2 emissions, roughly equivalent to taking 52  million cars off the road. 
Rachel  Kyte, World Bank Vice President for Sustainable Development, has called  on oil producers, both countries and companies, to raise the bar by  reducing gas flaring by another 30% by 2017. This would reduce flaring  from 140 bcm of gas flared in 2011 to 100 bcm by end of 2017, for a  reduction in CO2 emissions equivalent to taking 60 million cars off the  road.
A 30% cut in five years is a realistic goal, Ms. Kyte told  about 200 senior government and oil company officials at a Global Forum  in London October 24, 2012, at which GGFR partners reviewed the  initiatives progress since it was launched in 2002.
Given  the need for energy in so many countriesone in five people on the  planet without electricitywe need to raise our ambition, she said. We  simply cannot afford to waste this gas any more.
The GGFRs  steering committee has agreed to step up its flaring reduction efforts  by working along the whole gas value chain, including activities to  develop gas infrastructure and markets particularly in developing  countries. One of the major goals is to increase the utilization of  previously flared gas to expand access to electricity and cleaner  household fuels.
The expansion of this work scope aims to sustain  and, if possible, accelerate the downward trend on flaring reduction  seen in recent years.
This  broader effort is also consistent with other global development  initiatives such as the Sustainable Energy for All program (SEFA),  recently launched by the UN.
The Sustainable Energy for All  initiative, launched by United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-moon,  and supported by the World Bank Group, calls on governments, businesses  and civil society to achieve three goals by 2030, namely universal  access to energy, including electricity and clean cooking fuels; double  the renewable share of power from 15% to 30% of the global mix; and  double the energy efficiency improvement rate.

----------


## Mohamed

[h=*Flared Gas Reduction by recycling at middle east -VIDEO*]1[/h]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

[h=                     Modern Gas Recovery Techniques         ]1[/h]

----------


## Mohamed

[h=*                     Nash Flare Gas Recovery System         - VIDEO*]1[/h]

----------


## Mohamed



----------


## Mohamed

[h=                     Flare Gas Flow Metering         ]1[/h]

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

See More: Flare Gas Recovery Ideas

----------


## jackdong

Dear friends:
Our company has a lot of specifications can be downloaded online, such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can go our website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## k_graham

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But it seems to me conversion to diesel may be too large a step. Diesel if spilled creates a environmental problem, if instead CH4 is able to be catalyzed to C3H8 propane or C4H10 Butane the available liquid could be  used in hydraulic fracturing, the pressurized liquid could be  re-injected into the well to keep production active until the final drop of oil was removed then it could be sold, hauled locally via truck, rail, or if a pipeline is now present put in for pipeline transport as it only requires 200 psi to liquefy. 

In addition if the well is natural gas, the conversion to propane would allow several times the volume moved as a low pressure 200 psi liquid versus a 1700 psi high pressure gas line.

Ken

----------


## amm1769

Hello,

One of the methods of flare gas recovery that in my opinion has got a huge potential is the mini-GTL option. Several companies have achieved milestones in this regards with compact GTL being at the forefront of things. 

Generally gas recovery methods can be summarized to the following:
compression and reinjection
LNG
LPG
CNG
Natural Gas Hydrates
Gas to Power (GTW)
Gas to Liquids (GTL)

I did a repot on flare gas recovery methods recently and it is interesting that all these methods are advancing and a lot of research and effort is going towards reducing the disadvantages of these methods and making it applicable to wider range of gas flows. The niche that is still without a method of recovery however, is gas flared in remote locations with intermediate flow rates and as said at the beginning miniGTL could be the solution hopefully.

----------


## mahesdyo

Dear All,
In my project, i have gas flare with CO2 25%, flowrate 1.5 MMSCFD, pressure 1 psia and temperature 125 F.
Can ideas for my gas?

----------


## expergemo

sorry guys...did'nt mean to rub anyone up the wrong way

Just trying to help people out with ideas for getting bigger gas and not use disposables.
I'll think twice before mentioning any other offer that may or may not help users.

might as well delete this thread* since it's just a link now

----------


## medmane

thanks for sharing

----------

